

Rare Star Trek: The Next Generation Pictures - jeffmiller
http://slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/rare_star_trek_the_next_generation_pictures.htm

======
noonespecial
It must have been ridiculously awesome to be Wil Wheaton.

Case in point:

[http://slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/image...](http://slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/images/rare_s29.gif)

~~~
Sukotto
His blog is a great read: <http://wilwheaton.typepad.com/>

Over the years he's written eloquently on the ups and downs of his life.

~~~
mcdowall
He was pretty funny on The Big Bang Theory

------
stevenp
The fact that this made it to the front page not only confirms the stereotypes
that I'm representative, but made me giddy to be surrounded by so many other
nerds. How many of you had Star Trek: TNG action figures? :)

------
mortenjorck
[http://slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/image...](http://slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/images/rare_s110.jpg)

Back before there was a (color) Photoshop, before anyone even had the Impact
font with which to caption.

------
hubb
some of those almost brought me to tears. brent spiner with stephen hawking,
brent spiner with what looks to be an insanely large cigar. the various
directorial shots of jonathan frakes. oh man. thanks for these

------
whatrocks
I won a call-into-the-radio contest when I was eight years old for being able
to name Levar Burton as Lieutenant Commander Geordi La Forge. My mom didn't
believe me when I told her I won. I think the prize ended up being a Weird Al
cassette and some temporary tattoos.

~~~
Splines
Weird Al and ST:TNG. Defining media for the 90's teenage nerd :)

------
harisenbon
I don't want to seem like the huge geek that I am, but seeing these pictures
makes me feel like I'm seeing a childhood friend who I haven't seen in years.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go buy the entire series on DVD....

------
jim_h
Thanks for the memories. I feel old after looking at the pictures and
remembering I used to collect StarTrek TNG card. Good memories.

~~~
jim_h
Why was I voted down? I wasn't being rude or sarcastic.

I'm not bothered by the vote, just curious what caused the person to do it.

~~~
timmorgan
Don't worry about it. Someone went through and downvoted half of the comments
on this thread. Possibly just a TNG hater.

------
faragon
Star Trek TNG is the best Star Trek ever.

------
wil2k
Does anyone know who the lady + episode on this photo is?

[http://slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/image...](http://slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/images/rare_s107.jpg)

So familiar, but I just can't recall it..

------
okmjuhb
I suppose Hacker News is the only place where people might relate to this
comment: Did anyone else look at the first picture and wonder why Mendel
Rosenblum was on the set of Star Trek?

------
nym
Star Trek pictures? Really HN?

Reddit might be a better place to post this: <http://www.reddit.com/r/scifi>

------
treblig
Whoa, looks like Data's testing the iPhone 4 in this one.

[http://slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/image...](http://slightlywarped.com/crapfactory/curiosities/2010/images/rare_s116.jpg)

